# GEKO ATC-300A Reptile Digital Thermostat



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

Has anybody ever used these: GEKO Reptile Digital Thermostat Heat Controller * BN on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 18-Oct-08 18:10:47 BST)

they look really useful but I'm suspicious that they might not be as good as they look.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

They look really good but like you say ive never heard of them so they maybe cheap chinese crap!


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

that's sort of what I was worried about. I really need one and this looks better than spending the same on a new habistat because it does more but then again if it's rubbish I've wasted my money . . . what to do . . .


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

i used the ebay ones and my dad hecked them against his temp suff at work and found them to be very accurate which is very good and my dad specialises in temp and pressure equiptment.


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

amazoncat said:


> that's sort of what I was worried about. I really need one and this looks better than spending the same on a new habistat because it does more but then again if it's rubbish I've wasted my money . . . what to do . . .


What you do is hold them to their warranty and returns policy if you are not completely satisfied, and return the item for a full refund .


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks identicle to the Lucky reptile thermo control 2 http://www.luckyreptile.com/html/seiten/popup.phtml?id=7773190

These are very good IMO.

Rob.


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

well I just ordered one so we'll see what happens. I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

If you have any problems, the user who runs the ebay shop is on these forums: username: GEKO


----------



## Geko (Oct 14, 2008)

*Geko*

I can assure you that we are 100% legitimate and the manufactures warranty does stand for 1 year i also can confirm these are very much like lucky reptile digital thermostats but as an enthusiastic reptile keeper i like to keep my prices low so every one can benefit on them. if any of you are in doubt please check my reed back on my shop BHA pet supplies 

GEKO


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks pretty decent to me! Good price too!:2thumb:


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Does it work like an on/off stat, if so does the heat bulb continuously turn on and off?


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

there on offs not really any use for bulbs tbh good for mats though.


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

I bought one and it's great, just the heater staye on all night aswell so I just pull the plug out to allow the temperature to drop.


----------



## rich_ (Apr 30, 2009)

i got one for my girlfriend as part of a full set up from this chap.
its was great!
and so was he, really helpfull bloke!

but to answer your question they are really good stats, as somone else said to me in a similar thread i posted;
this stat can regulate the heat mat, give and accurate temp reading and has a timer for a bulb.

if you were to buy these three thing separately i very much doubt you could get them for the price he is selling the stats!

so good deal in my eyes :2thumb:


----------



## Sloan Ranger (Apr 19, 2009)

Got 2 Geko Thermostats, there great had no problems at all. Only prob is you cannot change the temp automatic for a night setting. Well pleased for the price.....:2thumb:


----------



## SnakeJayd (Nov 19, 2011)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Looks identicle to the Lucky reptile thermo control 2 http://www.luckyreptile.com/html/seiten/popup.phtml?id=7773190
> 
> These are very good IMO.
> 
> Rob.


Thanks for this information. Had borrowed one of these from a friend and couldn't figure out how to use it or find a manual, but thanks to your post I found the manual for the thermocontrol 2 and it is exactly the same and could finally set it up properly, and disable that annoying alarm.


----------

